

Product Hunt Predicts the Tech Hits of 2016 - allanberger
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/04/product-hunt-predicts-the-tech-hits-of-2016.html

======
dorfsmay
I suspect ProductHunt predicts b2b more than consumer apps, just because of
who is using PH. Most recommendations I see there are for b2b products.

------
benologist
What kind of conversion rates do people see from ph visitor to paying
customer? I've seen blog posts talk about raw traffic but not so much the
value of that traffic.

